

Ask HN: What should a university hire expect from a VC funded startup? - vcfunded

What should a technical hire from a top tier university expect to get from a VC-funded startup right out of school, in terms of salary and equity compensation?
======
patio11
What you successfully negotiate.

I don't mean to be flip, but internalizing the truth of that answer is really
a life skill.

~~~
vcfunded
This isn't helpful. You get what you successfully negotiate, but before
entering the process, it helps to have expectations for what the "market"
value is, within ~$20,000.

~~~
tptacek
It _is_ helpful, you just don't want the help enough.

60-90, median in the 70s. Equity entirely dependent on what employee # you
are, but expect well under 0.5%. That's the answer you were looking for. Do us
a favor though and save Patrick's answer somewhere where you'll find it in 10
years, and see what you think of it then.

